# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  периодически теряется связь с общим ресурсом

## awolf

Дано: win 2003 server sp2, одноранговая сеть с win xp. Разделенный ресурс на "сервере" - общая папка. Все работает нормально. Но время от времени доступ к общему ресурсу и вообще к серверу пропадает в одностороннем порядке. То есть с компьютеров с win xp нельзя попасть на компьютер с win 2003. При этом с win 2003  вся сеть нормально видна и все ресурсы на всех компах доступны. После "кнопочной" перезагрузки "сервера" все восстанавливается до следующего пропадания связи. 
Вопрос: у кого-нибудь такое было? Чем лечили?

----------


## EricKartman

домен не пытался сделатьИ? пропадает как?, просит имя пользователя и парольИ или просто нет доступа к ресурсуИ?

----------


## storage

Дыбайте логи на сервере, возможно там ошыбко. хотя, возможно, просто сервер срезает 11го и выше пользователя (решается в свойствах папки)

----------


## awolf

Домен сделать не пытался, нет пока необходимости. При обращении к компьютеру с общим ресурсом на других компах просто зависает браузер сетевого окружения и трмозит весь десктоп. Это случается примерно раз в два дня. В журнале win server 2003 есть сообщения об ошибке acpi при загрузке и больше никаких ошибок. В свойствах расшареной папки указано максимально возможное количество пользователей. Размер общей папки - 86 гб.

----------


## storage

если пользователей много, то для такого объема лучше иметь домен. такая проблема возникает и в домене, но только при кривом включении компа в домен. посмотри логи на клиенте, если на сервере нет. проверь также работу DHCP, WINS.

----------


## PortAlex

> если пользователей много, то для такого объема лучше иметь домен. такая проблема возникает и в домене, но только при кривом включении компа в домен. посмотри логи на клиенте, если на сервере нет. проверь также работу DHCP, WINS.


Ситуация примерно такая-же: домен, периодически вылетают комы из сети. т.е. на клиенте принтер-к нему доступа нет до перезагрузки клиента, хотя с этого клиента база расположенная 1С на сервере работает. На другом расположенна база зарплаты, кадры до нее достучаться не могут. На клиентах вылетает Generic Host... И опять до перезагрузки. Причина в сервере-неисправность блока питания+соответственно конденсаторы на материнской плате. Т.ч. от аппаратной неисправности никто не застрахован.

----------


## andreysa

Возможно вирус - счас он популярен, точного имени не помню  - отключает службы Сервер, Рабочую станцию, Обновление...после перезагрузки они на время включаются вновь.

----------


## PortAlex

> Ситуация примерно такая-же: домен, периодически вылетают комы из сети. т.е. на клиенте принтер-к нему доступа нет до перезагрузки клиента, хотя с этого клиента база расположенная 1С на сервере работает. На другом расположенна база зарплаты, кадры до нее достучаться не могут. На клиентах вылетает Generic Host... И опять до перезагрузки. Причина в сервере-неисправность блока питания+соответственно конденсаторы на материнской плате. Т.ч. от аппаратной неисправности никто не застрахован.


Излечился востановлением (перезапуском) служб сервер и рабочая станция через 1 минуту

----------


## denisded

> Излечился востановлением (перезапуском) служб сервер и рабочая станция через 1 минуту


вообще то это не излечение, а задвигание решения проблемы в долгий ящик.
Была похожая ситуация, оказалось это вирус KIDO, антивирусы не видят :confused:
Изрядно покопавшись в сети нашли таки решение этой проблемы:
на сайте касперского есть специальная программка для лечения этой заразы, называется KKiller.exe. 
Причем этот вирус такой изворотливый, что справились мы с ним только когда все компы отключили от сети физически выдернув провода и каждый отдельно проверили. Причем вирус заражает, в основном профиль Администратор, и лечить надо под этим профилем. И второе, надо обязательно поставить все обновления на винду, потому что по этой уязвимости специально выпускали заплатку, но если вирус уже в системе, то просто обновление винды не помогает, а вот касперская пограмулина излечила таки.

----------


## storage

> ообще то это не излечение, а задвигание решения проблемы в долгий ящик.
> Была похожая ситуация, оказалось это вирус KIDO, антивирусы не видят


KIDO (он же win32.DownAdup) просто отключает учетки. распространяется через сетевые ресурсы, флехи и RPC. лечит точно так же. Хотя SEP 11 его увидел и определил.
awolf, выложи логи отвалившихся клиентов и сервера, ато не угадаем, что случилось

_Добавлено через 29 минут 8 секунд_
awolf, и еще проверь назначенные задания. если там имеются задачи типа at*.*, то это червь, как denisded говорил.

----------


## PortAlex

Да. Это Kido. KKiller-убьет, 3 патча. В диспетчере задач на клиентах процесс CSRCS (неуверен) с правами пользователя.

----------

